
Metadata: 1 Billion (& Counting) OCLC Control Numbers Now in Public Domain - imnotalawyer
http://www.infodocket.com/2013/09/23/metadata-more-than-one-billion-oclc-control-numbers-now-in-public-domain/
======
statuscenter101
Cool!

